# The Three Horses



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

The Three Horses , Ajton, Varatlan and Topaz are three rescued horses that we have here on our smallholding. We feel that actions are louder than words and as horses give us so much it was only right to give something back.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Ajtony*

I will try to post their story soon but for those that are interested this is what Ajtony ( top picture above ) looked like before he came to us.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how kind of you to take them in. I was going to say the one bay horse looked thin and wormy, but compared to the before pic, he looks much better.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

The big bay is now 24 years old - any chance of muscle has long gone. All three are wormed regularly now - they probably were not wormed for 20 years so any intestinal damage cannot be undone - all three were also overworked for many years so they are old before their time.
Their story is a bit of a sad one - all three were owned by someone who basically used them as you would a car - they pulled a cart for many miles every day , when they were not being worked they were tied to a wall , they never saw a vet for treatments needed, were never wormed or had their teeth looked at nor did they get to spend any time in a grass paddock. Eventually their owner did something really bad to another horse and they were removed from him by the police - he now has prison time as a result - . We paid a visit to the sanctuary that the police gave them to and decided that as we have the space the three could spend the rest of their days being retired horses at grass.

Ajtony had recently had a visit by the vet to look at his teeth - the news is sadly not good - the pulp cavity in his molars is not holding up and at the moment he now has two gaping holes where teeth should be - he is still eating OK but his teeth will be causing him pain, a sanctuary vet is due to visit to look at him for a second opinion


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

The Sanctuary have let us know that their vet will be coming to see Ajtony, Varatlan and Topaz on thursday .
Topaz is blind in one eye and we think she aslo has a brain tumor as her behavor has become more erratic . She will stand looking blankly into space , then have a mad running and bucking session as if she has a lion on her back before going back to staring blankly into space - she will then suddenly appear to remember where she is and rejoin the other two as if there were nothing going on.
We also think Varatlan may have EMS ( or Cushings ) which although not serious compared to the other two still has to be looked at.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

You know sometimes people make me sick.
Yesterday we took some water down to the three horses field to fill their trough - I had with me a softball bat as I was playing with Poppy Puppy ( I hit a ball for the dog - I don't use the bat on the dog )

Ajtony came over to see us and he is normally eager to come say hello - yesterday however he came within 6 feet and then backed away with a look of real fear on his face when he saw the bat - he has obviously been beaten in the past .


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

wow I will never understand how people can be so cruel and heartless and abuse animals. especially horses. you are amazing for taking them in. thank you!! I really hope it all works out and that they will get all better soon. keep me updated! ajtony looks much better since you got him! you doing great job.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Well the sanctuary vet came on Thursday to come an see their three that we have , Ajtony is our main concern - at 24 he has very short teeth and two are missing - it will be causing him some discomfort to eat and we don't want to see him start to suffer . The sanctuary vet had to come and look at his teeth for himself and will now talk to the sanctuary about the way forward for Ajtony
It would appear from the way Topaz behaves that she may have some sort of brain disease - very difficult if not impossible to diagnose over here , we will have to keep a close watch on her and if she becomes more of a danger again the sanctuary will have to decide on the way forward .
Varatlan is well Varatlan - at the moment he has no problems.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

Do they think Ajtony will be okay though?? I really hope so! and for Topaz, how frequently does he have these episodes?


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Very difficult for Ajtony to get better as he is 24 , not old for a horse for sure but old for a horse that has had an owner such as the one that he had.

As for Topaz , we don't know how often she has her episodes - they mostly consist of her having a mad session in the field as if she does not know where she is - these last for only a few minutes - she then does some weird headshake and then seems to remember . It also dosen't help that she is blind in one eye,


----------

